# Bear Attacks Plane...



## ShoerFast (Nov 10, 2009)

by Rob Endsley 20. October 2009 04:45
From the Outdoor Line Network:

Bear attack 2009. Link:

Apparently a bear attacked his plane while parked in a remote field up in AK. He had not cleaned out the inside after a long fishing trip and the bear smelled it. He had 2 new tires, 3 cases of Duct Tape and several rolls of cellophane delivered. Then went about repairing the plane so he could fly it home. Gutsy to say the least!


----------



## deeker (Nov 10, 2009)

That is what happens when "evil" humans trespass in the bears home turf.

Evil humans....who do they think they are????

The damned evil pilot probably voted for McCain too.

Did anyone question the bears motives????


----------



## deeker (Nov 10, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> by Rob Endsley 20. October 2009 04:45
> From the Outdoor Line Network:
> 
> Bear attack 2009. Link:
> ...



He had to improvise, adapt and overcome. 

He did a great job. Ballsy to fly it though....


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 10, 2009)

deeker said:


> T
> 
> Did anyone question the bears motives????



Did you pick up on the story smelling fishy?




> He had not cleaned out the inside after a long fishing trip and the bear smelled it


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like a bearie good time was had by all.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG. A bad pun and a bad left turn into politics all in the same short thread. Humans. What a strange and often stupid experiment we are!


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 10, 2009)

Was a nice looking Super Cub a paint-job ago.


----------



## deeker (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder why he gnawed on the tires.......

The looks of the terrain, I wonder if it was a brownie or polar bear.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 10, 2009)

deeker said:


> I wonder why he gnawed on the tires.......
> 
> The looks of the terrain, I wonder if it was a brownie or polar bear.



Cause tundra tires look stupid.


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like the duct tape will hold but the right side is still caved in. Most likely he has a 6 cyl in there or a turbo. She'll fly but going to use a lot of rudder. This guy has some big cojones.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Iska3 said:


> Looks like the duct tape will hold but the right side is still caved in. Most likely he has a 6 cyl in there or a turbo. She'll fly but going to use a lot of rudder. This guy has some big cojones.



Yep, big ones. Three of 'em.


.


----------



## smokechase II (Nov 12, 2009)

*I wonder why he gnawed on the tires.......*

Bears are attracted to the smell of things like the old film canisters.

Any scout will tell you to hang your toothpaste and film in addition to your food etc.

As a fire fighter I remember bears ripping out the PVC plastic that we had laid in the bottom of a creek to help dam the water for a pump show mop-up. Two nights in a row, then we learned.

Some smells, you just can't say no to.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 12, 2009)

The bear was probably influenced by a bad childhood and had ideological reasons for doing such a terrible thing. He could be rehabbed with a little tender loving care-AND A 375 H&H!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 12, 2009)

:jawdrop: About the only thing to say on that one is, Sure glad i wasn't there.lol


----------

